# New A3 Sedan Spy Shots



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Some new photos of the A3 sedan in testing from Autoevolution: http://www.autoevolution.com/news-g-image/spyshots-2014-audi-a3-sedan/101086.html


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

It's nice. I think...Still hoping for a Sportback, this looks exactly like a Jetta. (Short Tail, Long Nose) It's a cool look for sure, just not what I want in an A3. Kinda interesting that there has been 70 views and no one has said anything... 

At any rate, the girls will love this car! Go get 'em!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

djdub said:


> It's nice. I think...Still hoping for a Sportback, this looks exactly like a Jetta. (Short Tail, Long Nose)


 I'd have to disagree. The lines of the A3 sedan are so much sportier than the Jetta VI. The side profile of the Jetta VI is just plain. On the other hand, the A3 is a lot more coupe-like, as indicated by the first set of spyshots (the ones taken in Spain) and the concept.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I'd have to disagree. The lines of the A3 sedan are so much sportier than the Jetta VI. The side profile of the Jetta VI is just plain. On the other hand, the A3 is a lot more coupe-like, as indicated by the first set of spyshots (the ones taken in Spain) and the concept.


 I think the point is, it is what the VII Jetta would have likely been, slight evolution in the exterior along with better interior. A GLI /w Quattro. 

Kind of like a Honda Civic vs Acura ILX...unfortunately... 

I would have liked a Sportback as well to be different, however, I think I am still on board for the A3...the CLA I am not feeling, but will still cross shop it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

From the camo, it looks like the A3 does not have the Jetta/GLI hofmeister kink on the C pillar. 

Im curious to get overall length and wheelbase numbers as compared to a GLI as well.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> From the camo, it looks like the A3 does not have the Jetta/GLI hofmeister kink on the C pillar.
> 
> Im curious to get overall length and wheelbase numbers as compared to a GLI as well.


 I knew whoring my time away on this site constantly clicking refresh would come in handy! 

http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/first-looks/2014-audi-a3-sedan 

Proposed MQB A3 is suppose to be 175 inches, current Jetta is 182 inches approx...where the B5 was 178 inches. 

So it will be the smallest of the three, which to me is awesome - single male, no kids that I know of, so I don't need a back seat, but after owning a coupe, I want 4 doors again, to big pain otherwise


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Very encouraging! 

I've been waiting for what feels like an eternity for a suitable replacement for my WRX. 

Something small, manual, real AWD but a bit nicer than Subaru interior quality and general fit/finish. 

Finally Audi is bringing something (back) to the table. 

If only the RS3 would be released at launch (if its a manual....if they pull an RS5, I will explode).


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaHUpWuqNHY 

nice.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Proposed MQB A3 is suppose to be 175 inches, current Jetta is 182 inches approx...where the B5 was 178 inches.
> 
> So it will be the smallest of the three, which to me is awesome - single male, no kids that I know of, so I don't need a back seat, but after owning a coupe, I want 4 doors again, to big pain otherwise


 
Just wanted to add to Rudy's reply. Even though the A3 is the shortest of all 3, its width is ~70 inches, making it very similar to the B7 A4 and the Jetta VI. The B5 A4 was only ~68 inches and is roughly the same as the Jetta IV. 

Furthermore, the wheelbase of the B5 A4 was 103 inches. The A3 sedan will have a wheelbase of 104 inches. Therefore, the interior space should be at least as good as the B5 A4. 

Combining that with its overall shorter length, the A3 has very optimal dimensions.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

luxury car manufacturers aren't leaving me much choice. i was really excited to see that a whole slew of sport sedans were being released this year. to my dismay most of them killed the manual, including bmw...for the most part. ahhhhhhhhh!!! i wonder if audi will try and at least bring the a3 sedan with quattro and a manual like the a4...... or a manual with the diesel? how about a manual quattro diesel? manual anything a3???? ok how about i take my a4 transmission and bolt it onto my new car.... :banghead::screwy:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*New Spyshots Round 2*

http://www.motorauthority.com/image/100416952_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots 

New round of spyshots. 

PANORAMIC SUNROOF!!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

This angle gives a good view of the roof - definitely very large, and likely extends up and back like the 8P Sportback's OpenSky does. 

Those wheels are indeed production - they're available now.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

I get a real visceral sense of the car in these new shots despite the camo. It looks stunning. 
I think in person what will really hit people is how relatively small it is and how well all the design cues blend into a balanced totality. 

I had my 1-er in for a scheduled 20k checkup......amazing to see how absolutely bloated the new 3-series (F30) has become.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> luxury car manufacturers aren't leaving me much choice. i was really excited to see that a whole slew of sport sedans were being released this year. to my dismay most of them killed the manual, including bmw...for the most part. ahhhhhhhhh!!! i wonder if audi will try and at least bring the a3 sedan with quattro and a manual like the a4...... or a manual with the diesel? how about a manual quattro diesel? manual anything a3???? ok how about i take my a4 transmission and bolt it onto my new car.... :banghead::screwy:


 lol 

I think Audi will spite you with the following from what I remember you want in your A3... 

2.0T /w manual FWD 
2.0T /w automatic Quattro 
TDI /w automatic FWD 

Audi Canada especially, has been always has been a PITA for putting together a package for what I WANT. Finally, they put together a package I want, and in a year they have a better product coming out on the market...go figure...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> luxury car manufacturers aren't leaving me much choice. i was really excited to see that a whole slew of sport sedans were being released this year. to my dismay most of them killed the manual, including bmw...for the most part. ahhhhhhhhh!!! i wonder if audi will try and at least bring the a3 sedan with quattro and a manual like the a4...... or a manual with the diesel? how about a manual quattro diesel? manual anything a3???? ok how about i take my a4 transmission and bolt it onto my new car.... :banghead::screwy:


 You and me both. Inifiniti, Lexus, and Mercedes Benz have already gone over the auto-only cliff. I wont even be looking at a CLA (its hideous anyway), IS, or Q40 or whatever they are calling the G. 

Omitting a manual from any quattro A3 or the S3 would be heresy. Its offered on A4/A5/S4/S5, so we can only hope it makes its way into MQB and doesnt follow the asinine FWD only of the 8P manual.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

brookside said:


>


 This looks to be the base/premium model with less aggressive fascia, Halogens and no LED DRLs - as compared to the earlier camo shots of premium plus/S-line.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> You and me both. Inifiniti, Lexus, and Mercedes Benz have already gone over the auto-only cliff. I wont even be looking at a CLA (its hideous anyway), IS, or Q40 or whatever they are calling the G.
> 
> Omitting a manual from any quattro A3 or the S3 would be heresy. Its offered on A4/A5/S4/S5, so we can only hope it makes its way into MQB and doesnt follow the asinine FWD only of the 8P manual.


 Well, keep in mind that the Audi S4 in Europe is only offered with S-Tronic. Only the US market gets the 6MT


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

intel from the bmw sites is that all the x drive 3 series are going to be auto only. from i can tell, the diesel version will be a 2L 180hp x drive and auto only combo for canada. what a great opportunity for audi to bring at least high output version of their diesel to canada with both the s tronic and manual transmission. the alternative for me would be the a3 with a manual gas engine with quattro. i'm liking the pics of the a3 sedan but it has to have a transmission/engine combo that will suit me.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

It's simple for me: *no manual, no purchase.* Are you reading that, VAG? 

I have no desire to drive an automatic vehicle, regardless of the performance of a DSG. I am bored to death in them, and do not feel any connection with a vehicle without a third pedal. 

Unfortunately, the vast majority of Americans are the precise opposite, and are too ham-fisted to be bothered to demonstrate any sort of skill, brainpower, or attention driving a manual. Its much more important to operate pandora, smartphone, or google maps while driving than it is to select a gear and pay attention to the road.


----------



## JDub713 (Feb 25, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> luxury car manufacturers aren't leaving me much choice. i was really excited to see that a whole slew of sport sedans were being released this year. to my dismay most of them killed the manual, including bmw...for the most part. ahhhhhhhhh!!! i wonder if audi will try and at least bring the a3 sedan with quattro and a manual like the a4...... or a manual with the diesel? how about a manual quattro diesel? manual anything a3???? ok how about i take my a4 transmission and bolt it onto my new car.... :banghead::screwy:


 I highly doubt you're going to see a TDI quattro in anything transverse, at least this generation of TDI engines. There is no room behind the motor for the front differential. TDI's have an elaborate exhaust system with high pressure & low pressure EGR coolers, and massive DPF, a throttle valve on the exhaust pipe to control back pressure during active regeneration, and all the this stuffed in there around a turbo. This would be my choice as well (TDI/Quattro/6 Spd manual), but don't count on that anytime soon.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Yah I'm ok if I could get the a3 with the high output diesel, fwd and a manual transmission. I guess bmw can pull it off because of the type of system they use for x drive and the engine layout right? Funny, between audi and bmw, if you want awd with a gas engine and a manual you need to go with Audi, if you want awd diesel it's bmw, if you don't mind having an automatic.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> It's simple for me: *no manual, no purchase.* Are you reading that, VAG?


 ChrisFu - there's little doubt that you'll get a stab at a 6MT, but I would put money on the two 6MT combos as being this: 

A3 6MT+FWD 
S3 6MT+Quattro


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> ChrisFu - there's little doubt that you'll get a stab at a 6MT, but I would put money on the two 6MT combos as being this:
> 
> A3 6MT+FWD
> S3 6MT+Quattro


 Lets hope so! Id put in an order for that S3 in a heartbeat. 

Do you think that the potential RS3 will follow the line of the RS5 and be S-tronic only?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

JDub713 said:


> I highly doubt you're going to see a TDI quattro in anything transverse, at least this generation of TDI engines. There is no room behind the motor for the front differential. TDI's have an elaborate exhaust system with high pressure & low pressure EGR coolers, and massive DPF, a throttle valve on the exhaust pipe to control back pressure during active regeneration, and all the this stuffed in there around a turbo. This would be my choice as well (TDI/Quattro/6 Spd manual), but don't count on that anytime soon.


 I dont think this is necessarily true at all with MQB/MDB and the EA288


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

the new a3 sportback is already available with the 2L tdi, quattro and manual transmission in germany. are our emission regulations that much different that they can't do it for NA?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

ChrisFu said:


> It's simple for me: *no manual, no purchase.* Are you reading that, VAG?
> 
> I have no desire to drive an automatic vehicle, regardless of the performance of a DSG. I am bored to death in them, and do not feel any connection with a vehicle without a third pedal.
> 
> Unfortunately, the vast majority of Americans are the precise opposite, and are too ham-fisted to be bothered to demonstrate any sort of skill, brainpower, or attention driving a manual. Its much more important to operate pandora, smartphone, or google maps while driving than it is to select a gear and pay attention to the road.


 with the DSG, it frees part of your mind up so you can focus more on your driving and being on the proper gear at all times. How many times have one taken those twisty turns and stay on one gear since it is too dangerous to remove one hand from the steering wheel and lift the throttle in order to change gear. You end up coming out of some corners at 2000 RPM. 

Didn't die hards use to say that about ABS? I want to modulate it myself? And maybe it would be better to have 4 brake pedals, so I can brake the front wheels more than the rear wheels, and do some inside wheel braking accelerating out of corners.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> Lets hope so! Id put in an order for that S3 in a heartbeat.
> 
> Do you think that the potential RS3 will follow the line of the RS5 and be S-tronic only?


 The S3 is a lock for North America. Word I've heard is that it will launch very close to the A3. 

RS3 is a longer shot, but has a high likelihood of making it here. I wouldn't expect an RS3 announcement for at least another 2 years, however.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> the new a3 sportback is already available with the 2L tdi, quattro and manual transmission in germany. are our emission regulations that much different that they can't do it for NA?


 Probably has less to do with emissions regulations than it does with marketability and federalization costs for North America.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Probably has less to do with emissions regulations than it does with marketability and federalization costs for North America.


 i suppose you might be right travis, but bmw is bringing a diesel awd. in canada, and probably a lot of the northern states this makes sense. also, there was a comment above that stated that they couldn't actually fit a tdi with quattro. it's feels like bmw is trying to beat audi on their own turf ie awd. the 3 series is going to be avail with a 320i, 328i, 328d and 335i xdrive


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> i suppose you might be right travis, but bmw is bringing a diesel awd. in canada, and probably a lot of the northern states this makes sense. also, there was a comment above that stated that they couldn't actually fit a tdi with quattro.


 In Germany you can order an A3 2.0TDI 6MT Quattro, so technically it appears possible. 

Selling a variant like this simply isn't in the business plan for Audi of America at this point in time. Since BMW's volume in North America is substantially higher they can take the risk and import a more niche powertrain like 6MT+TDI+Quattro. Audi simply isn't in a position to do that just yet. Taking a rough guess I would say that Audi would move less than 1,000 units annually and they'd be priced between $38 - $40k. 

Based on current sales volumes, I wouldn't make that bet were I an Audi executive. Ask me that question again in five years when sales volume is closer to 300,000 than 100,000 and I may change my bet. ;-)


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

LWNY said:


> with the DSG, it frees part of your mind up so you can focus more on your driving and being on the proper gear at all times. How many times have one taken those twisty turns and stay on one gear since it is too dangerous to remove one hand from the steering wheel and lift the throttle in order to change gear. You end up coming out of some corners at 2000 RPM.
> 
> Didn't die hards use to say that about ABS? I want to modulate it myself? And maybe it would be better to have 4 brake pedals, so I can brake the front wheels more than the rear wheels, and do some inside wheel braking accelerating out of corners.


 Braking is different, theres no way to control individual wheel brake control with a pedal regardless and people have not been doing that for years. 

But modulating braking in concert with an actual "analog" clutch (i.e. heel toe) is part of the control of the vehicle, especially on occasional track days. The situation you are describing where you'd need to shift mid "twisty-turn" just sounds like poor technique. I dont feel that the DSGs I have driven, including Porsche PDK, fully replace the downshifting control I want properly. There is no modulation, all the programming focus is on trying to get the downshift anticipation correct. I have a brain, I know how to drive aggressively, I can handle it. Thats my mentality.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Probably has less to do with emissions regulations than it does with marketability and federalization costs for North America.


 It is emissions...see Golf R, and the question, where did the other 15 hp go? For the high output diesel. We will likely never see the high output diesel in North America simply on emissions. 

For hatchback vs sportback vs sedan, each needs to be tested for America, and costs stupid amounts of money to be approved for sale in America. On top of that, Canada had a different level of standards, so this is why you find Audi Canada charging more for the same bloody car vs Audi USA. You have more consumers offsetting those costs. 

Imagine if you had to crash an brand new A3 xx amounts of times, it comes from someones pocket, ours. All part of the federalization costs described above. This is why Canadians will likely be only seeing sedans, and Americans MIGHT be lucky to see the sportback as well. With changes in rules, it's easier to import cars that are certified for American to Canada, but Audi Canada still needs to go through the hoops. 

It's not as simple as hey this car is being made in Europe, bring it here. 

Now if we all had the same standards, it's another story...


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Same standards. Now wouldn't that be a smart move. They spend hundreds of millions to serve minuscule differences in crash testing and emissions. Travis, where do you think audi's biggest growth will come from? Rudy, bmw will be bringing a 2L turbo diesel this year with a least 180 hp, as will Mazda and Mercedes. IMO Audi needs to match these numbers. VW is fine with keeping the 150 Hp version.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> Travis, where do you think audi's biggest growth will come from?


 
Kevlar - 

Can you elaborate some more one what you're asking? Do you mean: which model will drive growth? Market segment? Particular type of buyer? Etc.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

what do you think is missing in their lineup and what would you add to the core models they have now? a q3? more than 2 engine options for the a4 and a3? another big obstacle is the fact that they don't have any rwd sedans. that's not such a big deal in the northern states and canada where they can push the awd, but in the southern states this is going to be an issue.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

With the old A3 a quattro could not be added to the TDI because of the emissions. 
If a TDI is fully loaded (5 people) and goes up a hill it passes the emissions test. 
If you add the weight of the quattro to the TDI it fails the emissions test. 
Audi would have to improve the emissions. The only way to do that is to alter the floor pan. It wasn't considered to be a good idea to alter the floor pan for a small number of cars. 
However, the new car will be lighter so I assume a quattro TDI is a possibility.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> what do you think is missing in their lineup and what would you add to the core models they have now? a q3? more than 2 engine options for the a4 and a3? another big obstacle is the fact that they don't have any rwd sedans. that's not such a big deal in the northern states and canada where they can push the awd, but in the southern states this is going to be an issue.


 Audi is likely pushing two angles right now: volume and profitability. They're bolstering the profitability end through the S and RS models, along with the A6, A7 and A8. Adding to this is the big diesel push in the upper-end of the product range because these customers won't balk as much at the premium whereas at the lower end people are more price sensitive (hence one of the reasons why it's not likely to see a TDI+Quattro A3 here in the US). 

For volume it will be models like the upcoming Q3, the A3 sedan, the B9 A4 and Q5. 

Additional engines or powertrains won't necessarily bolster the volume, but hybrid and TDI power trains on premium models will help bolster profits. Another big contributor will be localized production such as the new factory being built in Mexico for MLB product, specifically the Q5. 

With the additional volume will come more niche powertrains, more options and more product. As volume grows the potential for 6MT+Quattro+TDI or 6MT+Quattro anything grows. They'll begin to fill in the niches once the volume is there - and the goal right now is ~200,000 units annually before 2018. The next five years will be big.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

ChrisFu said:


> Braking is different, theres no way to control individual wheel brake control with a pedal regardless and people have not been doing that for years.


Easy with a brake pedal that's centrally mounted on a gimbal. 



ChrisFu said:


> But modulating braking in concert with an actual "analog" clutch (i.e. heel toe) is part of the control of the vehicle, especially on occasional track days. The situation you are describing where you'd need to shift mid "twisty-turn" just sounds like poor technique. I dont feel that the DSGs I have driven, including Porsche PDK, fully replace the downshifting control I want properly. There is no modulation, all the programming focus is on trying to get the downshift anticipation correct. I have a brain, I know how to drive aggressively, I can handle it. Thats my mentality.


 nobody is talking about shifting in the middle of a turn, but nobody is thinking of downshifting and trail braking in those tight switchbacks. Although upshifting in mid-turn is a can-do thing with dual clutch cars. Anyway, you are thinking old school. It is more about being in the right gear than shifting it to the right gear.


----------



## BenGieCruz (Jan 31, 2013)

*i like the trunk lid on the concept better...*

hopefully they incorporate it into the final production model....


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I hate to come off as seeming like a troll...but like I have said here multiple times...Audi HAS TO STEP UP

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/26/subaru-wrx-concept-new-york-leaked-images/

Minus the hood scoop, when you look past the badge, Audi is going to be in trouble with their line-up. The interior is going to be A3esque from everything I have dug up.

Not to mention a far superior AWD system over the Haldex V.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> I hate to come off as seeming like a troll...but like I have said here multiple times...Audi HAS TO STEP UP
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/26/subaru-wrx-concept-new-york-leaked-images/
> 
> ...


Agreed. If subaru came to market with this, it changes everything from my perspective.


----------



## mtb_jeremy (Aug 13, 2000)

From a post in the Carlounge:



















http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5997754-This-is-the-All-New-2014-Audi-S3-Sedan


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow. Wow...not feeling that slabby rear fascia at all.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

ChrisFu said:


> Wow. Wow...not feeling that slabby rear fascia at all.


not like it's a surprise, might look better without the stupid red


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Agreed. If subaru came to market with this, it changes everything from my perspective.


and it will have a manual transmission, something not offered in the A3 or S3...fail...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rudy_H said:


> I hate to come off as seeming like a troll...but like I have said here multiple times...Audi HAS TO STEP UP
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/26/subaru-wrx-concept-new-york-leaked-images/
> 
> ...


if they make it like that, then what will all the ugly people buy?

BTW, I doubt it will be anything close to that, unless you want rear seats with headroom only for children.


----------

